# Formula to Get Uber to Raise the Rates



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Uber has been anti-tipping for so long, but CAVED in this year INTO SUBMISSION, therefore implementing the tipping option.

Can somebody with historical knowledge of how the tipping option opened up and COMPILE credible reasons that influenced Uber to waver?

*Whatever it took to add tipping, will get the rates raised!*


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> *Whatever it took to add tipping, will get the rates raised!*


Sexual harassment accusations.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sexual harassment accusations.


So, she/he will drop the sexual harassment lawsuit(s) if rates are increased?

Love it


----------

